# Underweight rat?



## Hamthebunny (Nov 24, 2016)

So I have a rat named cloud and he's super active and curious, but just two months ago my older buck died and we moved houses. While he's never been one to gorge till he can't move, he's also not one to get SKINNY.Generally he's very streamlined and perfectly proportioned but since Milo passed he's lost weight. He's not on the unhealthy side yet, just suprisingly skinny at the moment, and he's become more nippy to me and our dogs. He's acting fine otherwise but I haven't changed his diet and i dont mind his attitude cause I'm still upset too, but I want my baby healthy as can be! Any ideas?( I've been spending more time with him and letting him relax and run away as needed) but I just don't like how thin he is! I would get another rat but for the moment I don't know if I'd have the time and energy to go through the process, and knowing Cloud I'm not sure he'd appreciate a new cagemate. He's very finicky about such things) I've had many rats but this is the first time this has happened!


----------



## Hamthebunny (Nov 24, 2016)

This is him currently, hard to tell how thin cause he has long hair


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Is he an older rat? It could just be his age catching up to him. Do you know if he's still eating the same amount? If he's eating the same, but not gaining any weight, I would recommend a vet visit. If he's just not eating as much, it could be that he's depressed after losing his cagemate. If you're really worried about getting him to put the weight back on, try feeding stuff like baby food, avacado, some veggies with olive oil on them, things like that.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

He doesn't look too thin to me at all. He might be depressed that he lost his friend especially if he is alone now. If he is alone, get him two young friends to play with


----------



## Hamthebunny (Nov 24, 2016)

He's not to old only about three (in december) and he's certainly willing enough to steal my food and munch on treats but just wont put on the weight as usual.I hope he's just depressed, but I actually rescued him whith his mother who was prone to health issues(she passed away when he was a yr & a half)she wouldn't let anyone separate them so I took them both, then he moved in with my boy, so he's never been a lone rat


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Rats only live 2-3 years on average


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Hamthebunny said:


> He's not to old only about three (in december) and he's certainly willing enough to steal my food and munch on treats but just wont put on the weight as usual.I hope he's just depressed, but I actually rescued him whith his mother who was prone to health issues(she passed away when he was a yr & a half)she wouldn't let anyone separate them so I took them both, then he moved in with my boy, so he's never been a lone rat


3 is quite old for a rat, actually. xD Definitely a senior citizen. I would consider at least calling your vet and seeing what they think. What do you feed him as a staple diet?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

3 is considered elderly


----------

